# DSP 1124P Failure?



## byancey (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm using a Behringer DSP 1124P to equalize my subs. Set it up 8 months ago and haven't touched it since. I recently started to suspect something wasn't quite right with the bass, so I fired up the test tones on my receiver and noticed that the usually constant "white noise" from the subs was instead pulsating at a constant rate. If I bypass the 1124P entirely, I get constant white noise from the test tone, as expected. Whatever the artifact is, there's no question the 1124P is introducing it.

At this point I'm trying to determine If the 1124P has failed, or if perhaps someone fiddled with the buttons and put it into a strange state. It's not an intuitive gadget to use, and my experience with it is limited to uploading filters from REW, which mostly involved following step-by-step instructions elsewhere on this forum and the internet.

One thing that jumped out to me is that the "R" level indicator is bouncing up and down as if there is an input signal even when no cables are connected ("L" is 'silent'). It's as if the right channel is picking up noise from somewhere (ground noise??). I don't recall if it was like that when I initially set it up, but I went ahead and did a factory reset, and that behavior persists.

Before I go through the trouble of reconfiguring the unit and uploading filters (which may involve taking a completely new set of measurements, as I'm not sure I remember which filters I settled on), I'd like to get a better sense for whether or not the unit is operating normally. Can any owners of a DSP 1124P out there comment on whether or not the bouncing "R" channel levels when there is no input cable connected is normal behavior?

Thanks!

--
Bryce


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Your BFD is fried, unless the other channel is still working (assuming you’re only using one channel now). Anyway you can write down the filter settings, or are they gone?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## byancey (Jun 29, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Your BFD is fried, unless the other channel is still working (assuming you’re only using one channel now). Anyway you can write down the filter settings, or are they gone?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I was only using a single channel, as I'm equalizing both subs as one, so assuming whatever fried the right channel didn't have any impact on the left channel, I suppose it will still do what I need. I did a factory reset on the unit in the process of troubleshooting, so the filters are no longer on the unit. However, I should have the REW files I used to upload around here somewhere, so if I can find those I may be able to save myself some work.

Thanks!

--
Bryce


----------



## byancey (Jun 29, 2014)

byancey said:


> I was only using a single channel, as I'm equalizing both subs as one, so assuming whatever fried the right channel didn't have any impact on the left channel, I suppose it will still do what I need. I did a factory reset on the unit in the process of troubleshooting, so the filters are no longer on the unit. However, I should have the REW files I used to upload around here somewhere, so if I can find those I may be able to save myself some work.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


Same behavior when using the left channel. The level LEDs on the left follow the input as expected, but the sound output when running through the left channel still has the same pulsating rhythm rather than flat white noise. Seems like the unit is totally shot.  The thing was relatively cheap compared to a dedicated solution, but still would have hoped for more than 8 months out of it. Ah well, guess I'll be running my subs un-equalized on my existing receiver until I can justify a new receiver with dual sub equalization support (and perhaps Dolby Atmos). But that's down the road a ways.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

In the meantime you could pick up a used one dirt cheap on eBay, or just buy another new one. Behringer isn’t exactly the hallmark of reliability among pro audio products, but chances are small you’d get one like this twice.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

